# DSLR newbie



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I have no clue with that stuff. I use my iPhone 5  but I would love to see some of your work when you get a chance. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## golden_732 (Aug 26, 2013)

Shellbug said:


> I have no clue with that stuff. I use my iPhone 5  but I would love to see some of your work when you get a chance.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


hahaha, I primarily use my iPhone too…and instagram. I decided over the summer to try out photography. It definitely takes time. Right now, I have to take the time to plan out "photoshoots"..lug my camera bag around. I think I definitely capture more of Cooper's personality using my iPhone…whenever he is doing something silly, I can just take my phone out and have a picture or video in two seconds.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm itching to get started in the DSLR world. My husband has a Nikon something-or-another that he told me I can have once he gets a better camera. 

Have you thought to take a class? Around here there are a multitude of photography classes to choose from.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm not very experienced but I try to use lower ISO when possible (most of the time I leave it on auto) so the photos won't be as grainy. I leave it on aperture priority and use auto focus since Molly's usually moving too fast. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

ISO is the sensitivity to light intensity.
ISO 100, co-responds with ASA 100 in the old film days".
In a digital camera it's "sensitivity" of the sensor.
ISO 64 or 100 is the least sensitive, but the sharpest.
AS you increase the setting you increase the gain in the sensor.
200 is twice so you need half the amount of light as a setting of 100.
400 is 4 x, so 1/4 of light & 800 is 8x 100 so 1/8 light is required, compared to a setting of 100 etc
By increasing this setting you can still capture an image, (without a flash) that you might not otherwise be able to shoot. 
This is handy when you're in low light conditions, (indoors & too far for a flash or out doors at dusk for example)
The down side is increasing the gain also increases digital noise (grainy) in your photos. 
It's a balancing act of shutter speed ( fast enough to freeze the image)
Aperture : big enough to let in enough light, but small enough to have good depth of field.
ISO: High enough to let you get the above tow, & low enough to get good sharp image.

Mike D


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Nikon Cafe


----------



## Huddle (Dec 26, 2013)

I just bought that camera, too, but also have previous models. The higher the ISO number is, the more light it picks up on. Mthis lets you have a faster shutter speed and hopefully less or no blur  but higher ISO also means more grain (Or digital noise) in the photo. The best way to learn is to plan on taking photos. Research before hand what the lighting will be like (night time, cloudy day, fireworks, etc). Lots of websites out there can give you some settings to start off with and you can slightly adjust them as you go. Have fun! Auto mode is also nice. Haha


----------



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

Another good resource is Adorama TV on Youtube. They have short 5-6 minute clips explaining basic photography up to more advanced lighting.

BHPhoto also has a channel on YouTube with basic photography tips and stuff.


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

*Give it your best shot! Nikonians will help you*

Take a look at Discussion Forums @ Nikonians - User menu Ive been a member for a few years. Its a big-international- community-but lots of small specialty threads. Everything Nikon--DSLRs or Coolpix, you are part of the party. Membership is free. Spend $25/yr? You get discounts on all kinds of photo stuff. $75/yr--you can write a blog on your photo adventures which they host--deeper discounts 2.

Nikonians is behind the "Rocky Nook" book series-*-"Mastering your Nikon DXXX DSLR. They also teach courses--worldwide-on each Nikon DSLR. *1 weekend with them and that little black box becomes something you "own"-- far beyond AMEX bills. Their forum covers even software and accessories. 

I started taking pix of my dogs-20 yrs ago with a Nikon FM--film days. DSLRs changed the game for the better. I recently shot a dock jumping contest. Of the 154 shots I took--52 are up in a gallery today. Shocked me. Ive had good shoots-- this was new turf.

Taking good pix has gotten much easier than it was in film days. Yes-I take take pix and videos with a Samsung Note 3 phone also. They are no match for my Nikon D800 and fav lens-70-200 zoom. *

Give it your best shot! *


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

golden_732 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I bought a nikon d3100 in september in hopes of learning how to use a dslr. Any tips for a newbie?
> 
> Thanks!


Show us your photos and/or tell us what you want to achieve 
Every photo needs a different approach. 
Most of the time available light, in combination with your gear (camera and lens) is the key factor. 

Here are many members who knows how to use a DSLR and I think all off them wants to help you. :wave:

Overall I can say; make your photos in NEF (RAW for CS )


----------



## golden_732 (Aug 26, 2013)

rik said:


> Show us your photos and/or tell us what you want to achieve
> Every photo needs a different approach.
> Most of the time available light, in combination with your gear (camera and lens) is the key factor.
> 
> ...


First…your signature is amazing!!!! :dblthumb2

I just took a couple more today, I will post them now. Yup…one of the first things I did with my new camera was put in in RAW.  

When it comes to photography..I feel like I completely lack creativity. I will go out in the back yard..and take some shots of Cooper running around and playing. Make him sit and stay for some etc. I took some pics of him when we went on a short hike. And the pics are okay…but I know they could be better with some photoshopping. When I was in undergrad, my photoshopping skills were used towards making various posters/flyers for the college…not actual photo editing. So I guess I just don't know where to start. 

Definitely bookmarked that Nikon Cafe site…what a great resource!

The first picture and the third picture are the only two that are edited…Pictures 1,2, and 5 are when he was younger. 3 and 4 are now. Thanks! Looking forward for some input!


----------



## golden_732 (Aug 26, 2013)

Otter said:


> Nikon Cafe


It this site down all of a sudden?


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't know, seems ok now.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful Golden and the pictures are OK  Important is to understand the photo triangle; Shutterspeed/aperture.ISO. click

Also important is how you use the light. For portraits (human or dog) most of the time you want to see the light in both eyes.







In some of your pictures only one eye catch the light.

Not always but mostly you want a straight horizon.








Look also at picture 4 

Try to learn about the triangle. That is important.:wavey:


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Just to add to what Rik has said, you have selected the best way to save your image by using RAW (NEF files in Nikon). 
But you must remember that when using RAW that your in camera setting (like Picture Control, Noise reduction etc.) are *only automatically* recognised by Nikon software (CNX2 and View NX2). 

If using Photoshop, and ACR (Adobe Camera Raw) to open Photos with, you can select only the Base settings of Picture Control in ACR (Camera Calibrations), and you will need to redo any final adjustments in Basic Settings of ACR or in PS. This also applies to Adobe Lightroom.

But as far as I know, nearly all other software ignores these in camera settings. 

In ACDSee, it sees the NEF file with the in camera adjustments, but when converted to JPG, it loses them. 

But FASTSTONE Viewer looks like it does a good job converting your RAW To JPG, and this is a free download to use. Faststone has some neat editing feature with it as well.
Also Nikon View NX2 is a free download and has some limited Editing capabilities, but is worth using as it will convert you RAW files to JPG with all the initial settings. 
So I suggest you try both Faststone Viewer and Nikon View NX2 even if you only use it to convert your RAW files to JPG.
BTW, they are both photo viewers and do a lot more as well, and there Free... 

But anyway, the great thing with RAW is you can change so many things on your computer to get the most out of the photo. 
Using one of your photos, I did a very quick adjustment to it, to show the difference it can make. 

Seeing that it was a low quality web version, it still comes out pretty good showing the difference between the original and processed copy…
So you can see that processing the photo can bring out the best in your photos...

Your Original shot...










This was a quick processed job on your Original Photo...










Just had to do a B&W version...


----------



## golden_732 (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow…what a difference! 

Thanks so much!


----------

